# Networking >  networking

## aimvimal

hi to all,
can any one each basics of hardware.

----------


## vadivel

Hi, Mr.Vimal

This is Vadivel here. Can you please be specific in your question so that you could be helped.

----------


## aimvimal

hi vadivel,
glad to see ur thread,
how r u,
i want to know abt basics of hardware.
for example wat r the components in motherboard n wat r d functions they do,how to format&install the operating system.
plz do reply me...........

----------


## aimvimal

any of course to teach all of them,
suggest wat type to course to choose.

----------


## aimvimal

suggest wat type of course to study..........

----------


## nsrtech

Establishing communication between network devices is called as networking.

----------


## jana05

Hi, 

Glad to such a question which can hundreds of answers and leave you totally clueless at the end of it. Generally specific questions will fetch you the right type of answers, in addition it will solve your problems faster and clearer. E.g: teaching you a course on hardware is such a huge topic that its generally not possible for somebody to type / copy and paste it  for you.   

Hardware ranges from Chip levels - VLSI - data transfers - hardware handshaking - control signals btw devices - devices - CPU's - RAM - ROM - PLC - Asm Prog - low level c programming...... I am able to specify only a few things there.... I don't know if this can answer your Q. However, do try "wikipedia" and search Hardware.... The links in it should be able to take you to destination. Good Luck.

----------


## aimvimal

hi jana,
how r u,
wat u do,
Glad to c ur thread,
thanx for suggestion..........

----------


## aimvimal

hi nice to ur thread,
thanx 4 ur suggestion......

----------


## jana05

Your welcome !!!

----------


## shashipoloju

HI,
Hellow to everyone.I am very happy to say that i am joining this group.Thanks to Geeks Talk team



I am shashi working as a System & Networking Engineer.

----------


## mna_sandeep

what is the difference between class less & classful routing.?

----------


## mna_sandeep

Hi 
   I am sandeep working on computer networking

----------


## mna_sandeep

how  r u sir godmoorning

----------


## safeer_khan

What is udp

----------


## shamith

i saw asked for the basics for hardware....

Have you ever opened the PC so that you can understand...

please send me ur mail id so that i can mail u some pictures wat u need...

Mainly saying i think u wud b familiar with basic components.. like Hard disk, Ram, etc...

----------


## shamith

> hi vadivel,
> glad to see ur thread,
> how r u,
> i want to know abt basics of hardware.
> for example wat r the components in motherboard n wat r d functions they do,how to format&install the operating system.
> plz do reply me...........


the componenets are PGA pin grid array where the processor is placed...
the PCI slots (Peripheral component interface) which are Cream colour slots 4 or 6 in number.. where the interface cards are placed..  such as network card , TV tuner card, Internal modem....etc
the AGP port, ACCELERATED GRAPHIC PORT to insert graphic card... brown in colour
the Parallel port... that is for printers etc a pink colour connector in the back side of the CPU....
The thorn like metal square peice on the motherboard is Heat sink..
there lies north bridge below that which controls buses on the motherboard which are circuits basically
i think this is enough for now will reply to you later....

----------


## deepasree

hi friend..

         to learn very basics concepts in hardware just refer the link http://tldp.org/LDP/tlk/basics/hw.html

Thanks
Deepasree

----------


## shamith

the course which matches you and your need is Computer hardware and networking as the basics again if not cleared you can do your CCNA certification....

----------


## ChrisG

Hi all:

Anyone fammiliar with LES Circuits

----------


## sanskar agarwal

IP address 192.192.168.1
these four bit what are showing 
plz explain it
email id :amit.agarwal2688@yahoo.com

----------


## sanskar agarwal

how we can create remote desktop connection
plz explain it
email id: amit.agarwal2688@yahoo.com

----------


## mghani78

Hi all

can any one sent me experience Network engineer question in TCS. I have a interview on next week

my mail mghani78@gmail.com

----------


## mhdraficse

Hello 

This is Mohamed After a long time , 
Hello to all

----------

